# GPU Load @ 108%



## RenanMotta (Nov 21, 2010)

*[Solved] GPU Load @ 108%*

I don't know if it's normal but GPU-Z is displaying GPU Load @ 108% with the GPU at full stress. What's the maximum GPU Load? If it exists. I thought it was 100% but as you can see I was wrong.

GPU Load while playing Virtua Tennis 3:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to TPU! please while your posting, can you goto userCP and fill in your system specs to see what you have and what could be the problem


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2010)

probably just a software glitch i doubt you have any problem


----------



## RenanMotta (Nov 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Welcome to TPU! please while your posting, can you goto userCP and fill in your system specs to see what you have and what could be the problem



Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-VM900M
Processor: Intel Celeron D 356 3.33GHz
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x86
Memory: 1,5GB DDR2 @ 533MHz
NVIDIA Driver version: 260.99

But my CPU is overclocked to 3.62GHz and GPU-Z displays GPU Load @ 108% but with the CPU at your defaults clocks GPU-Z shows 100% of GPU Load.
This happens just when I overclock the CPU, I don't know why. Is that normal?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2010)

From your last thread, it shows that when you updated the drivers it fixed the problem..Maybe now you need to update your gpu-z to the latest? If that doesn't work.. Try updating the drivers to the newest ones after a driver sweep.


 W1zzard should be around shortly if anything..


----------



## RenanMotta (Nov 21, 2010)

Just downloaded the lastest version of GPU-Z (0.4.8) and still the same issue.

When I overclock my CPU to 3.62GHz and start FurMark it shows GPU Load @ 108% all the time:





When I reset the CPU clock to its default value and start FurMark it shows GPU Load @ 99% all the time:





I thought that the maximum GPU Load was 100% but as you can see it's not happening. Is that normal?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 21, 2010)

On some motherboards, when you overclock the CPU, you screw up the accuracy of the internal timers so many benchmark programs will also get screwed up.  It's a Windows bug.

You can try running my WinTimerTester program when not overclocking and then run it again when you are overclocking the CPU.






http://www.mediafire.com/?io91a22pa6z8ntv

It compares the two main methods of measuring time within a Windows PC.  Both these timers should be running at the same speed.  If you are overclocking and these timers are not running at the same speed then you will run into a variety of benchmark programs that may not be accurate.


----------



## RenanMotta (Nov 21, 2010)

Yea, you are sure unclewebb.

CPU overclocked:





CPU and system at its default values: (after restart the system)





Everything works normal without overclock:





Thank you for this useful post! (=


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 21, 2010)

wow nice tool unclewebb 


BIG THANKYOU.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2010)

now thats an awesome program


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 21, 2010)

The 3DMark series seems to correct for this Windows bug but you'd be surprised how many benchmarks don't bother.  If you've ever overclocked a CPU and seen absolutely no difference in your benchmark performance, it might be because of this issue. 

Time should only be based on a fixed frequency clock generator chip but Windows is bugged and sometimes bases time on the CPU MHz (TSC) so when you overclock the MHz, you overclock the time function by an equal amount.  The Ratio that WinTimerTester shows is the ratio of your overclock.  Benchmarking software can use this ratio to adjust their results.

3.62 GHz / 3.33 GHz = 1.087


----------

